# Foods that are either Anti-Inflammatory, or Inflammatory?



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

I had no idea, and am not sure, but I am testing the information as I have chronic pain.  Here are just two links to see what you think.  The first lists some Inflammatory foods, the second is Anti-inflammatory, so they say:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/21/inflammatory-foods-worst-inflammation_n_2838643.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/08/foods-fight-inflammation-diet_n_2079331.html

One thing I did find interesting, was that yesterday I ate quite a few saltine crackers & cheese.  Then I also ate about a 3rd of a package of Ritz.  Today, I was in a lot of discomfort, a pain level of about a 5 on a scale from 1-10.  I know if probably wouldn't happen that fast, but I'm skipping those foods, just for a time, to see, or any similar.  There of course was a book for sale at 17.00 I couldn't afford.  So I have to look on the web.  If anyone has heard about this and knows of a good list, I would love to find it.  The book was called Inflammation Free, something or other.  But it was neat as I took a look through it.  It listed not just the food, but the level of inflammation.  I didn't really get that, but say it was white bread (I honestly don't remember) it would say 300, supposedly high on the inflammation scale.  Then you take like Bell Peppers or something anti- inflammatory, and it would say like 400 or whatever.

I'm just saying it listed foods and "how" inflammatory they are, and I guess (which seemed kind of weird but made sense) you could eat both foods, and the higher number trumped the lower.  Not that you want to do that, but if you went to a party and ate a lot of high number foods, you could help yourself by eating more of the anti-inflammatories.  That sounds weird I know, but I just glanced at the book.

I just want to basically learn more about foods that supposedly can help fight chronic pain. denise


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 26, 2015)

I have seen a list-let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks good buddy  I am kind of having fun with all this, like a hobby, and it is keeping me busy so this is a good thing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's some anti-inflammatory foods and spices. http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a.../02/anti-inflammatory-foods-herbs-spices.aspx


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 26, 2015)

I see that Mercola site pop up a lot, and I like what I read on it I'll take a look SB, thanks again.  I will have to get some orange juice tomorrow.  I think need a lot of IUs so I don't know about drinking that much orange juice, but you can bet I'll figure it out.  So far so good tonight.  No tummy problems.  I'm going to do another dose here, maybe 2000 or half the 5 grams ya know.  Also more Tumeric.  I can so far, just toss some in a glass with a bit of water and swallow it down.

Thanks to all of you, it's so good to get to discuss things like this with others.  I'm open to learning, and I just hope I may have found something that will work for me denise


----------



## Debby (Mar 27, 2015)

nwlady said:


> thanks good buddy  I am kind of having fun with all this, like a hobby, and it is keeping me busy so this is a good thing




Hey, have I got a website for you Denise!  If you are interested in nutrition, this one is pretty good:  http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/nut-and-seed-products/3129/2

 You can do a search for almost any food, nuts, fruit, drinks, fresh, cooked, whatever you're interested in and the site will give you protein levels, fat levels, which vitamins, the works.  I used to go there all the time and check stuff out so have fun

I just looked at it again and the one thing it doesn't have that it used to is something that tracks the inflammation factor of any given food.  Sorry and that's exactly what you were looking for.  But it's still interesting to check out how you're doing.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 27, 2015)

I`m still not finding what I was looking for,Denise. I`ll keep looking. The only two foods I remember from the list was turmeric is good and red bell peppers are bad. I was looking into this because my sister was so ill with joint pain and fatigue and several other things. This comes and goes for her and they still have not been able to figure out what it is...


----------



## Josiah (Mar 27, 2015)

Chronic inflammation is an important factor in many health problems. I regularly get a C-Reactive Protein lab test which is considered a good measure of system wide chronic inflammation. I do take a number of supplements that have an anti inflammatory effect, most notably Curcumin. And I avoid foods that contribute to inflammation. 

I found this link helpful. http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a.../02/anti-inflammatory-foods-herbs-spices.aspx


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 27, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Chronic inflammation is an important factor in many health problems. I regularly get a C-Reactive Protein lab test which is considered a good measure of system wide chronic inflammation. I do take a number of supplements that have an anti inflammatory effect, most notably Curcumin. And I avoid foods that contribute to inflammation.
> 
> I found this link helpful. http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a.../02/anti-inflammatory-foods-herbs-spices.aspx



Isn't the Curcumin B12 or do I have that mixed up with another C word?  I will check your link and thank you much josiah.  I was reading last night that especially those over 50 become terribly deficient of the B12.  I am thinking I've been deficient a long time though because even my cardio said that every thing that is going wrong in my body has to do with nerves, even the 3rd Degree Heart block is to do with the "electrical" part of the heart, so he told me.

PS nope, cobalamin is B12  I'll read the link now ty again denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`m still not finding what I was looking for,Denise. I`ll keep looking. The only two foods I remember from the list was turmeric is good and red bell peppers are bad. I was looking into this because my sister was so ill with joint pain and fatigue and several other things. This comes and goes for her and they still have not been able to figure out what it is...



No worries Mrs. R, I have the net, and yes, I am doing tumeric, just for one thing.  Seabreeze helped me figure a way to drink it, so I mix the honey, tumeric, C, with 100% fortified cran-pom juice, first I like to heat the juice then pour it into the rest of mixture.  I like it warm to hot like tea, not too hot though.  Don't want to destroy any effects or potency.  It tastes yummy.

I have a bad gag reflex from nerves, so I blew part back in the sink this a.m.  Just so much going on, and I admit to being scared, but yet hopeful. So I have a good "feel sorry for myself cry"   I'm tough but sometimes, well, you know.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 27, 2015)

Curcumin is essentially the same as turmeric. Note the "r" in turmeric for a long time I left it out like you are, but not Mrs. R who is spelling it correctly. I also take Zyflamend for osteo arthritis.

http://www.amazon.com/Zyflamend-By-New-Chapter-Softgels/dp/B0009F3RW4

On the subject of turmeric, it is well known that the active ingredient is very poorly absorbed and that consequently many people aren't getting an adequate dose. See link below

http://www.lef.org/Magazine/2007/10/report_curcumin/Page-01


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 27, 2015)

thanks for the heads up on the spelling, I didn't see that at all  Another that is hard to absorb, hmm  I'll check the link and thank you again Josiah, denise


----------



## Josiah (Mar 27, 2015)

This article was an eye opener for me. Sorry to be loading you down with links to look at.

http://www.lef.org/protocols/health-concerns/chronic-inflammation/Page-01


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 27, 2015)

No, I appreciate the links Josiah  Anything that may help me get a better understanding ty much


----------



## Debby (Mar 28, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Curcumin is essentially the same as turmeric. Note the "r" in turmeric for a long time I left it out like you are, but not Mrs. R who is spelling it correctly. I also take Zyflamend for osteo arthritis.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zyflamend-By-New-Chapter-Softgels/dp/B0009F3RW4
> 
> ...





From your link Josiah:

'Despite its impressive array of benefits, the effectiveness of oral supplementation with curcumin has been limited by poor absorption into the bloodstream through the digestive tract. In the past, a few formulators worked around this problem by adding a derivative of black pepper, piperine, which enhanced the absorption of ingredients such as curcumin.20'

So just add black pepper to your turmeric and you get huge benefits from it.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 28, 2015)

Debby said:


> From your link Josiah:
> 
> 'Despite its impressive array of benefits, the effectiveness of oral supplementation with curcumin has been limited by poor absorption into the bloodstream through the digestive tract. In the past, a few formulators worked around this problem by adding a derivative of black pepper, piperine, which enhanced the absorption of ingredients such as curcumin.20'
> 
> So just add black pepper to your turmeric and you get huge benefits from it.



This maybe the case although the article isn't very specific and isn't really making a recommendation. But I dare say it wouldn't hurt. What I've done is buy and use their product. LifeExtention has a very solid reputation within the alternative health community I frequent. Their products are somewhat on the pricey side but not exorbitant.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 28, 2015)

Denise, I'm a big fan of Dr. Andrew Weil.  Here is his anti-inflammatory food pyramid.

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART02995/Dr-Weil-Anti-Inflammatory-Food-Pyramid.html

Notice that the dear man puts chocolate at the top?  :chocolate:  My kind of doctor!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Denise, I'm a big fan of Dr. Andrew Weil.  Here is his anti-inflammatory food pyramid.
> 
> http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART02995/Dr-Weil-Anti-Inflammatory-Food-Pyramid.html
> 
> Notice that the dear man puts chocolate at the top?  :chocolate:  My kind of doctor!



I'm doing well according to this pyramid as I eat/drink:
green tea daily
red wine occasionally
dark chocolate occasionally
turmeric and cinnamon almost daily
eggs - although my store doesn't carry the Omega-3 enriched ones any more
yogurt almost daily
cheese 3 or 4 times a week
soy milk daily
tofu a few times every couple of weeks
smoked salmon occasionally but not often enough
walnuts & seeds frequently
basmati rice almost daily
oats daily
veg & fruit many servings daily
beans & legumes often


----------

